# Ron Zima



## Ron Zima (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi guys new member to forum for KZN South Africa. I have a Kubota LT245 that's getting a little tired. Wont start without a shot of ether, quite a lot of crankcase pressure and getting noisy. I have to face it the "big ends" are not sounding to good. Plus the clutch is on max adjustment and some but no slip yet. Opinions please , will I get away with new rings, big end & crankshaft bearings, clutch plate and whilst stripped i have been advised to fit a new oil pump as a matter of course. I realize that only when the engine is stripped down can a full assessment can be made, just hoping for an insight from someone who's done an overhaul . it has done 2,750 hours I read somewhere they should be good for 3,000 so it's a little ahead of its time.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never rebuilt one Ron, but I wanted to welcome you to the forum! Glad to have you!


----------



## Ron Zima (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, I think I may have to look to the USA for spares will probably be cost effective including shipping. RSA agents tend to work on a 100 -150% mark up.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Ron. Can't help you with the tear down, sorry.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard Ron,

Kubota parts are very expensive here in the US. Plus you have shipping costs to contend with. I recommend that you pull the head and pan and evaluate what you have to do. The cylinder bore and piston OD will both be worn. To get a lasting engine, you will either have to bore oversize and go with oversize pistons and rings, or bore and sleeve back to original with new standard pistons and rings. 

The costs to rebuild an engine is often more than the tractor is worth, especially with expensive Kubota parts. Plus you have a clutch to replace.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

sixbales said:


> Welcome aboard Ron,
> 
> Kubota parts are very expensive here in the US. Plus you have shipping costs to contend with. I recommend that you pull the head and pan and evaluate what you have to do. The cylinder bore and piston OD will both be worn. To get a lasting engine, you will either have to bore oversize and go with oversize pistons and rings, or bore and sleeve back to original with new standard pistons and rings.
> 
> The costs to rebuild an engine is often more than the tractor is worth, especially with expensive Kubota parts. Plus you have a clutch to replace.


Gosh, John Deere and Cat parts are extremely expensive too! In fact probably all the tractor manufacturers are expensive!


----------



## Ron Zima (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your comments, I agree the cost of a complete rebuild back to spec. will be more than the tractor is worth. You have confirmed my thinking, head & pan off and lets see what things are like. I'm hoping some new rings and shell bearing for con-rod & crank shaft may breath enough life back into the engine. It's doing light work, cutting grass mainly.. The clutch don't really have a choice, the friction disc here is about US$ 152.00 Oil Pump US$122.97. I'm from the UK and my brother emigrated to Canada( sorry about that) but he does have a home in Arizona, maybe some unusual Christmas gifts could be suggested.. Thanks again all the best.


----------



## Ron Zima (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, Well it's a small machine used for grass cutting 90% of the time, more of a hobby than a working tractor, so it will keep me out mischief taking it apart.


----------

